# Where do bettas poop from?



## finnfinnfriend

Does it come out in front of the anal fin? Or between the anal and caudal fin? I'm just curious because I've never seen Finn poop (which I think is a good thing lol).


----------



## Hallyx

So


----------



## Pogthefish

tht place u think is their stomach? thats their butt.. mmhmm


----------



## LuckyBlue

Well... I certainly learned something today!!!:lol:


----------



## Pogthefish

XD my gls will always hav poop hangin frum thier stomachs if i overfeed them


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Oh they have bladders too? I thought they just pooped like birds....Well that answers my question. Thanks for the diagram!


----------



## Pogthefish

they hav swim bladers that hold air, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep, bettas poop just like everyone else. Lol


----------



## KadenJames

That big stringy thing hanging down? Betta-doo!


----------



## Pogthefish

looks like a fin but i cant tell, lol, if it is a poop your betta has medical issues  my bettas it will be barely visible, lol


----------



## KadenJames

Nah, its a turd. I've seen several of my bettas with turds this big. They don't always happen like this, but it does happen. Especially if you feed them a pea.


----------



## Pogthefish

that looks like his fin but okay...


----------



## KadenJames

Rounder betta poo-









Shorter betta poo-









Similar poo, different fish-









It's poo, trust me. xD


----------



## Pogthefish

that first one musta been hrd for that little fish to push out! lol my fish's look more like the second and my snails like 3


----------



## finnfinnfriend

KadenJames said:


> Rounder betta poo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shorter betta poo-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar poo, different fish-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's poo, trust me. xD


lol


----------

